# Strawberry 10/15



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I finally had the opportunity to go fishing with a friend of mine. We decided to go to Strawberry because I wanted to catch a cutthroat. 

We went to Haws Point and started fishing a little before 8:00 AM. My friend used powerbait on his rod. I had powerbait on one rod and tried all kinds of lures on the other rod. Fishing was slow. The first fish didn't come until 10:15. It turned out to be a 15 inch rainbow.  

I put some more powerbait on and had another bite at 10:25. The line went tight so I started reeling in. It felt like I had snagged a large piece of driftwood or something. I brought it in and it turned out to be a 20-inch cutthroat with one eye. :shock: 

It was a very sickly, snaky fish. However, it was my first cutthroat and I was happy to get it.

My friend caught one 13-inch rainbow a little while later. 

At about 11:15 I got another bite. It played with my line for awhile before it really took it. It gave me a good fight, so I thought it was a rainbow. It turned out to be a beautifully colored cutthroat with a deep red throat mark. It was 17 inches long. I don't know what utahgolf is talking about when he says they don't fight. It fought as well as any rainbow that size.

We fished until 1:30 and then went home. 

The leaves were starting to change color and the scenery was beautiful. It felt good to relax and enjoy the mountains with shotguns blaring and children fighting in the background. This was a trip that really made me wish I had a camera. I would have like to have a picture of my cutthroats as well as the scenery. The only problem is that if I spent money on a camera, I wouldn't have any money to go fishing/hunting. :x It was a great way to say goodbye to Strawberry until next year. I'm already dreaming about ice-off. I hope it's better than this year's.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the report. i need to get up there soon.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I also forgot to mention that while I was fishing I saw a pair of glasses in the water. I'm pretty sure they're prescription because they did weird things to my eyes when I put them on. I left them on a table at Haws point by the restrooms. I hope the owner finds them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job on getting your first cutts!

A group of us were also there yesterday and were very surprised at how well the cutts were fighting, although we got a couple that did the wet rag thing too.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like a good enough trip, nice sized cutty's too. You sure that one eye cutt was not a cyclops? _(O)_


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

My experience is that the cutts really fight this time of year.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I hit Strawberry today in the afternoon. I was unable to take my kick boat out and all i had was my spinning rod. Caught about 15 in an hour a couple good size ones in all it was a blast..


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

15 in an hour from shore sounds awesome! A lot of bank fishers would like to hear more about this, I bet.
I read all the time of people wanting to know where...can you help?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Honestly, during fall...you can pretty much catch them anywhere there's clear water


madonafly said:


> 15 in an hour from shore sounds awesome! A lot of bank fishers would like to hear more about this, I bet.
> I read all the time of people wanting to know where...can you help?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks. Sounds like the shore fishes better than out in tube or toon. A fish ever 5 minutes sounds great to me.
Not trying to sound like S.A. I just had no idea that the shores fished that well....why bother with a boat...LOL


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

For me its during fall when you can't feel your fingers and ice off, other than that you'd be lucky to get a strike during summer


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks. We are talking about Saturday, but now I wonder if I should bother taking my Pontoon...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow fishing from shore and if I had a Pontoon, I'd take it.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Thanks. We are talking about Saturday, but now I wonder if I should bother taking my Pontoon...


Toon it brother.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I hit east chicken creek or in other words jakes bay is what I call it. Park right there at the end of the road. Walk around the little bay to the east there are a few small trees right next to the bank go past them about 200 yards but before you get to the point or finger that goes into the water. I was in my kick boat there on the 8th and the water is about 20 feet deep the fish are in about 10 to 15 feet the algey is in the first 8 feet so you need to get below that from my kick boat I was using my fly rod throwing buggers (black and brown) with a fast sink to get down. From shore a bubble and about 3 feet of mono line throw it out and wait 30 sec slowly slowly reel half cranks almost like your drifting sometimes pull it out of there mouth and reel in about 10 feet then they will come back and grab it . Dont just throw it out and sit cause you want catch anything my buddy caught one fish is all sitting there. I hope this make sense. Let me know if you go..


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I am definitely going, but East Portal Bay I think. Did okay there last weekend.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry to ask such a stupid question but where is that? The ladders maybe I dont know where that is but a guy I was talking with at work said the east portal bay as well... ??????


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

It is also called Bryant's Fork. Launch at Strawberry Marina and hang a right...LOL All of Strawberry can be ????
That is the bad thing, but fun trying to figure it out. I have my best luck at Soldier Creek, but E.P.B. has been good to me.


----------

